# MANILA | One Ayala | 30 fl | 28 fl | 25 fl | 21 fl | T/O



## Jose Mari

Developer: Ayalaland
Location: Ayala Avenue cor. EDSA, Makati, Metro Manila
Type: Mixed-use development consisting of 4 towers including;



2 office towers
2 hotels including one under the developer's Seda brand
a retail podium
convention center
intermodal transportation hub










*Ayalaland*










*Mea Dalumps*



*InterContinental Manila*








*rappler*


This is a redevelopment of the former InterContinental Manila block owned by the Ayala group. It was Makati's first 5-star hotel (1969) which had been around for 47 years until it finally closed its doors last December, 2015. 

(circa 1969)








*Coconuts Manila*



Photo shows the early demolition phase in 2016. 









*icelajolie*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|13|2017_










*Kari Bermudez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|14|2017_










*blvdsnaps*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|18|2017_










*alainechem*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|03|2017_










*fibortan*


----------



## anakngpasig

...


[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|08|2017_










*kriset_kaye*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|02|2017_










*Nan L.M.*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^


ajosh821 said:


> *Ayala Land 2016 Annual Report*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|06|2017_










*Blush Poblete*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|08|2017_










*Rae Allado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|13|2017_










*cleverpensfatywines*










*Rosalie Chavez Sumague*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|18|2017_










*reeveo*


----------



## anakngpasig

22 May 2017


chanlatorre said:


> May 22, 2017


----------



## anakngpasig

Another rendering:


ajosh821 said:


> *BCI Asia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|24|2017_


The crane is coming back. 









*Bench Christian Wico Mendoza*


----------



## anakngpasig

*26 June 2017*

















_own photos_


----------



## anakngpasig

28 June 2017


chanlatorre said:


> Wed. June 28


----------



## kevinstephen

Im planning to visit Philippines in the next 2 years and I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.
_____________________________________________________
Towing Springfield VA


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|12|2017_










*Kevin Emmannuel John Balatbat*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|08|2017_










*Lelei Cuevas*










*Gerald Jeck Ching*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|11|2017_










*Roger Tan*


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|14|2017_










*jamezayer*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|26|2016_










*Alliya Louse Gonzalez*


----------



## anakngpasig

One Ayala Bus Station









Main Concourse


















Ground Floor Plan









View from Glorietta Park








Visionary Architects


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|12|2018_










*Vire Bawan Cervantes*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|21|2018_










*Erwin Usapdin*


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today from a bus ride


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|15|2018_










*Ar. Jayson Panganiban Estrada*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|14|2018_










*Jacob Saabye*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|01|2018_










*Joey Eguna*


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today (view from Glorietta 4 smoking lounge)


----------



## anakngpasig

25 March 2018


andycapp said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

10 April 2018


MunichSwiss said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

4 May 2018


andycapp said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|15|2018_










*engrzek*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|21|2018_










*Maha El-hawary*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|28|2018_










*David Foo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|09|2018_










*thelorentzfactor*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|12|2018_










*Eula Mari Fajardo*


----------



## ajosh821

Earlier


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|11|2018_










*Charm Logro-Caguioa*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|15|2018_










*jleaguemd*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|16|2018_










*Ermalyn Celestial*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|17|2018_










*Gian Rei Mangcucang*


----------



## ajosh821

*Visionarch*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|14|2018_










*carlos_smirks*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|17|2018_










*engrzek*


----------



## ajosh821

Today afternoon


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|03|2018_










*_jaconni*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|18|2018_










*thesubtropics*


----------



## anakngpasig

15 October 2018
Makati, Philippines by denny yshmael, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

30 October 2018


Sky_Higher said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

*2 November 2018*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|10|2018_










*engrzek*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|14|2018_










*Desiree Esteves*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|21|2018_










*Giorgio Vignali*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|02|2018_










*Erik Belbis*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|03-04|2018_










*Fran Atwood*










*Peterey Bautista*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|23|2018_










*omgvishal*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|27|2018_










*Zhao Lei (赵磊)*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|02|2019_










*Joshua Aromin*


----------



## anakngpasig

*13 January 2019*


----------



## anakngpasig

*25 January 2019*


----------



## anakngpasig

*5 February 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|09|2019_










*Danila Blancato*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|16|2019_










*Ken Enriquez*



_02|17|2019_










*ksolaris*


----------



## anakngpasig

*24 February 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|27|2019_










*bellarealtyph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|02|2019_










*Kit Goh*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|31|2019_










*aliyahdriz*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



neil02 said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



heartless09 said:


> ​


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|08|2019_









*meva_formworks_systems*


----------



## ajosh821

Earlier this afternoon


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|22|2019_










*gx2aphotography*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|09|2019_










_*Iɴ̃ᴀᴋɪ G. Sᴀɢᴀᴅᴀʟ*_


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|13|2019_










*8uliv_on*


----------

